# Aluminum Grips for Kimber Solo?



## Holly

I NEED a set of custom grips for a Kimber Solo... Any idea if there is a company/individual who can make them? Oh yeah... I want aluminum grips.

Thanks.

I've been searching for weeks... Getting tired of it.


----------



## usmcj

Holly said:


> I NEED a set of custom grips for a Kimber Solo... Any idea if there is a company/individual who can make them? Oh yeah... I want aluminum grips.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I've been searching for weeks... Getting tired of it.


Here ya are, ma'am..... Alumagrips - Sig P238 May I suggest that you try a pair of aluminum grips before you buy a pair. They don't provide nearly as much grip as the checkered wood, or G-10, or VZ grips. Aluminum grips came on one of my Sig's, and after the first range session, I swapped 'em off for G-10 grips... personal preference of course.


----------



## Holly

I really appreciate your reply, but I already tried alumagrips. The owner said he doesn't make any that would fit my gun. Thanks for the advice. I haven't tried aluminum grips. Thought, I am sending them in to be engraved, so that could help with grip, right?


----------



## usmcj

Holly said:


> Thought, I am sending them in to be engraved, so that could help with grip, right?


I think the engraving might have to be pretty extensive to be effective. You might check with a gun dealer, close to you and see if they have any in stock that you could get a look at.

I'm sorry. I obviously missed the Kimber Solo part. I was trying, though....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Holly said:


> I really appreciate your reply, but I already tried alumagrips. The owner said he doesn't make any that would fit my gun. Thanks for the advice. I haven't tried aluminum grips. Thought, I am sending them in to be engraved, so that could help with grip, right?


so looks like its time to buy some aluminum stock and a dremel and make your own set of grips!


----------



## Holly

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> so looks like its time to buy some aluminum stock and a dremel and make your own set of grips!


Jesus! Sounds like work! How about I knit you a sweater, or bake you a pie, and YOU can make my grips?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Holly said:


> Jesus! Sounds like work! How about I knit you a sweater, or bake you a pie, and YOU can make my grips?


i got a sweater already..... and i am diabetic, so the pie is out.... but it would take you less time than a sweater would...


----------



## Holly

Diabetic Pie Recipes | The Pie Maven

Diabetic pie. :numbchuck: Kitchen ninja.


----------



## Ra

Holly said:


> Jesus! Sounds like work! How about I knit you a sweater, or bake you a pie, and YOU can make my grips?


Is this the opening bid?


----------



## Holly

usmcj said:


> I think the engraving might have to be pretty extensive to be effective. You might check with a gun dealer, close to you and see if they have any in stock that you could get a look at.
> 
> I'm sorry. I obviously missed the Kimber Solo part. I was trying, though....


It is VERY extensive. C'mon... I AM a girl. Pretty is my thing. Hahaha.Thanks for your help!


----------



## Holly

Ra said:


> Is this the opening bid?


Why, yes. Yes it is.


----------



## 45Sidekick

sounds like im gonna have to grind some out, you want some checkerboarding? lol


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

should be fairly easy to find a set of grips from a full size auto..... fit the top hole, measure to the new bottom hole and then trim down the excess using the original grip as a reversed template.

easy peasy

gun/motorcycle mod ninja :numbchuck:


----------



## Holly

You guys are funny... I'm glad I have no friends so I have time for this forum.

Easy peasy my *ss...


----------



## 45Sidekick

lol i know the feeling holly lol


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Holly said:


> Easy peasy my *ss...


its aluminum and a dremel..... its gonna go thru the aluminum like a fork thru soup!


----------



## 45Sidekick

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> its gonna go thru the aluminum like a fork thru soup!


 or like a cat through a keyhole depending on how good your bits are


----------



## Holly

You know... I think I'm going to try. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

45Sidekick said:


> or like a cat through a keyhole depending on how good your bits are


my bits are awesome, thanks for asking


----------



## 45Sidekick

good luck


----------



## 45Sidekick

well you'll be fine then i dont think my bits could cut through soup anymore as im frequent to use them on any occasion lol


----------



## Holly

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> my bits are awesome, thanks for asking


MINE are non-existent... So they'll be great.


----------



## crescentstar69

Try Hogue. They have a new metal series of grips


----------



## RayJay55

These guys are the only ones I've found to offer "off the shelf" and custom grips for the Solo: SGMGrips.com -

AND...

These guys will do pretty much whatever you want: Hand Carved, Pistol Grips,pistol,grips,carving,metal,inlay,exotic


----------

